# Visa Advice for move to SA to be with fiance



## katlu (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been with my fiancé for 2 years (got engaged earlier this year, planning to marry next year), having known each other for 20 years through work. However I live in the UK with my 2 daughters and he lives in SA. 

I want to apply for a visa for my daughters and I to move to SA - my fiance runs a wine farm. Am I correct in thinking I would apply for a relatives visa rather than a spousal visa (as we are not yet married)?

Secondly I have visited SA at least 10 times in the last 2 years, and he has been to the UK and Europe constantly, so we can be together as much as possible. He was also diagnosed with cancer earlier this year and was treated in Germany, where I was able to travel to be with him often. (Now happily fully recovered) We have spent a considerable amount of time and money flying all over the world to be together as much as possible, and are fully committed to each other.

My question is this, if anyone can help - we have all the dates we have been together (and I have my proof of entry into/out of SA) but it has been impossible for us to cohabit in the "traditional" sense as we are on different continents and there is no way for me to come to SA with my daughters to cohabit with him without a visa. Now that we fulfil the 2 year relationship criteria we obviously want to be together. 

Is the lack of cohabitation likely to be a problem in our visa application? if so, is there any way around it? ie if we get married before applying? Would have preferred not to rush that just for a visa though. Presumably if we explain the situation and the circumstances our application will be considered. Or does anyone know differently??

We will be able to fulfil all other criteria

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

katlu said:


> I have been with my fiancé for 2 years (got engaged earlier this year, planning to marry next year), having known each other for 20 years through work. However I live in the UK with my 2 daughters and he lives in SA.
> 
> I want to apply for a visa for my daughters and I to move to SA - my fiance runs a wine farm. Am I correct in thinking I would apply for a relatives visa rather than a spousal visa (as we are not yet married)?
> 
> ...


Hi katlu,

A spousal visa is one of the categories under the Relative visa- along with life partner etc.
As you are not married yet,I would assume you are wanting to apply for a Relative(Life-Partner) visa.
However, proof of cohabitation and shared financial responsibility are very important for a Relative(Life-Partner)visa.
It might be difficult for you to apply for Relative(Life-Partner) visa if you can not prove cohabitation for at least 2 years


----------



## katlu (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks spiggles. Thought this might be the case since the change in June.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Get married - sounds a whole lot easier as you have not co-habited in _a relationship akin__ to marriage_ for past two years.


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

katlu said:


> I have been with my fiancé for 2 years (got engaged earlier this year, planning to marry next year), having known each other for 20 years through work. However I live in the UK with my 2 daughters and he lives in SA.
> 
> I want to apply for a visa for my daughters and I to move to SA - my fiance runs a wine farm. Am I correct in thinking I would apply for a relatives visa rather than a spousal visa (as we are not yet married)?
> 
> ...


Can you prove any shared financial responsibilities?


----------



## Mamk (Oct 5, 2014)

I also need help i have been living with my partner since and he is a Nigerian while i am a South African. How do we go about applying for his life partner permit here in South Africa?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Mamk said:


> I also need help i have been living with my partner since and he is a Nigerian while i am a South African. How do we go about applying for his life partner permit here in South Africa?


As far as I know, under the new rules, you cannot apply in South Africa when you're doing a first time application. It must be done in your partner's country of residence.


----------



## katlu (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes Saffalass we can prove some financial responsibility. However, unless we get lucky and they take pity on us missing the change in immigration law whilst he was being treated for cancer in Europe (and we were together) after our engagement, which is very unlikely, I think getting married first looks to be the option with the most likelihood of success.


----------

